# My new ScottUSA Road bike !



## smokedtires (Apr 26, 2005)

After riding for nearly 3 years on the road with my aluminum GT mountain bike, I finally switched to a road bike. This thing climbs hills so much more efficently than the mountain bike I rode. It's taking me some time to get used to the brake/shifters and the clipin pedals, but I'm getting more confident each time I take the bike out for a ride. I'm still dialing in the seat on my new bike, but it is getting close now. Its a great feeling to get out put some miles on a bike designed for such. 

I went with the Speedster S3


----------



## merckx56 (Aug 16, 2004)

Is it just me, or is that bike too big??


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

*beautiful Scott*

That is a beautiful Scott. But, your still use to the upright position of a mountain bike? is that the reason for the sloping seat and bars up so high? that will probably change after a few rides.

Check this example of sizing from another RBR member http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=32548&highlight=c40


----------



## crashjames (Jan 14, 2003)

*maybe,,,*



merckx56 said:


> Is it just me, or is that bike too big??


that saddle bag is definitely way too big.


----------



## 7eap4a (Sep 4, 2003)

Congrats - nice bike. I've heard those Scotts take awhile to get...hope you didn't have to wait too long. I agree with Crash - you can get alot of luggage in that seat bag. Looks also like your seat needs to be raised & leveled? That bike rocks like UTG!


----------



## carioca (May 27, 2005)

crashjames said:


> that saddle bag is definitely way too big.


That's a saddletrunk! jk... Nice bike, I switched from Mountain bikes last year and it took me a while to completely switch riding positions... you will get there, turn that stem downwards, push the saddle back and the seat post up... now I ride my mountain bike and think of how strange it feels... 

Nice ride!! I always like Scott's bikes.


----------



## smokedtires (Apr 26, 2005)

Thanks everyone. My bike is actually an XS frame which makes the saddle bag look so big. I'm not happy with the way the bag fits and open to any suggestions.

I'm still dialing in the seat. At 1st it was more level maybe even a tad upwards. After the 1st 5 miles on it I had to tilt it down because of pain I was getting from the snout of the seat. I have since been slowly tilting the seat back up and it has also been raised and moved back a tad. I'm getting closer each time I get out


----------



## carioca (May 27, 2005)

smokedtires said:


> Thanks everyone. My bike is actually an XS frame which makes the saddle bag look so big. I'm not happy with the way the bag fits and open to any suggestions.


Actually, the bag looks big even if compared to the seat, and bike seats are all pretty much the same size. I think maybe you are carrying too much stuff for your rides. Learn to pack light, pack the right stuff, and you can go to a bag way smaller than that. You can get something the size of Pedro's small blow out bag and put all the essentials in it:









You need either a mini pump or CO2 cartridges, good patches (Park Tool's Glueless Patches are great), a good mini tool, some light tire levers, some cash, ID and cellphone. You might want to bring a rag for cleaning your hand in case of a chain suck (a torn piece of an old t-shirt or baby wipes in a plastic bag are great rags). Anything beyond that is up to you and will probably just add bulk and weight. Some get by with a lot less than that, others carry more. I have a friend who is a magnet fo flat tires regardless of which bike he is riding, so he carries a larger frame pump and extra tubes. Taylor the kit to your needs, but if you get just the minimums, you can fit it all on a small bag that will look better on your bike.


----------



## Takashi (Jul 27, 2005)

hey smokedtires, that's a great looking bike... I was at my LBS today and testrode a Speedster S1, and it was awesome. I was impressed with the fit of the bike, and absolutely fell in love with the full Ultegra grouppo. Unfortunately the price was not right ($1400, which is a good deal for that bike... But still out of my range). Anyhow, I'm thinking that the S3 would be a good compromise for me. 

After you get some more miles on it, let us know how you like it!

Also, how much did you get it for?

Thanks,
greg


----------



## Jared (Jun 24, 2005)

smokedtires said:


> After riding for nearly 3 years on the road with my aluminum GT mountain bike, I finally switched to a road bike. This thing climbs hills so much more efficently than the mountain bike I rode. It's taking me some time to get used to the brake/shifters and the clipin pedals, but I'm getting more confident each time I take the bike out for a ride. I'm still dialing in the seat on my new bike, but it is getting close now. Its a great feeling to get out put some miles on a bike designed for such.
> 
> I went with the Speedster S3


Hi smokedtires nice S3. I have a S2 but changed the groupo from 105 to Ultegra . How much does it cost? Very nice colours! Maybe we can start a Speedsters club...


----------



## Mayday (Jan 22, 2004)

*Fashion police*

As I scrolled down and looked at the pictures, I wondered to myself how long it would be before someone criticized your seat/bar position or the saddle bag. Sure enough, very next post.

Pay no attention to the style weenies who think everyone's bike should be set up just like theirs. Do what works for you. Also, with the extended seat tube on that bike, the seat is a reasonable distance above the top tube. Just not as much post showing as you would see otherwise, and you said you're still adjusting. As for the bag, if it works and holds the things you want to carry, keep it. If it gets in the way and you want a smaller one, get a smaller one. 

Nice bike. Have fun.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

Mayday said:


> As I scrolled down and looked at the pictures, I wondered to myself how long it would be before someone criticized your seat/bar position or the saddle bag. Sure enough, very next post.
> 
> Pay no attention to the style weenies who think everyone's bike should be set up just like theirs. Do what works for you. Also, with the extended seat tube on that bike, the seat is a reasonable distance above the top tube. Just not as much post showing as you would see otherwise, and you said you're still adjusting. As for the bag, if it works and holds the things you want to carry, keep it. If it gets in the way and you want a smaller one, get a smaller one.
> 
> Nice bike. Have fun.


I agree. Forget all the crap being dished out here. Only fix what is broke. If you are not comfortable with something, change it - else leave it alone. Trying to pretend you're a pro will only limit your cycling, not help it. And never listen to someone about what to carry when they recommend a cell phone. - TF


----------



## West End Rail NJ (Apr 28, 2005)

*Sweet Bike*

I almost pulled the plug on a Scott CR1 Team Issue. Price was about 5k, wasn't sure how it would ride though. How do you like the ride on your Speedster? Is it kind of stiff? What did you pay for it? Good luck, I'm sure you'll work out the details.


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

*ditch the bag completely..*



carioca said:


> Actually, the bag looks big even if compared to the seat, and bike seats are all pretty much the same size. I think maybe you are carrying too much stuff for your rides. Learn to pack light, pack the right stuff, and you can go to a bag way smaller than that. You can get something the size of Pedro's small blow out bag and put all the essentials in it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not a believer in them. that's what jersey pockets are for. I see guys at local races with 
4,000$ CF bikes and bike bag...just looks silly to me. to each their own...


----------

